# Turner at Barber Motorsport Park **SPOILERS**



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

_*Turner, Auberlen and Dalla Lana race to the top of the GS and GT point standings*_



Turner Motorsport came within 1.25 seconds of repeating another double victory at this Saturday's GRAND AM event at Barber Motorsports Park, in Leeds, Alabama. Bill Auberlen and Paul Dalla Lana just missed out on a second consecutive Continental Tire Sports Car Challenge GS win in the No. 96 BMW M3, losing the lead in the closing stages of the two-and-one-half-hour race to finish second by less than two seconds. Just four hours later the duo drove the No. 94 BMW M3 to the top of the Rolex Sports Car Series GT podium for a second consecutive GT class win this season.

Turner Motorsport, Auberlen and Dalla Lana now stand at the top of the CTSCC GS and Rolex GT Team and Driver point standings respectively.

*Rolex Sports Car Series: Porsche 250*
Using information about track conditions relayed during the Continental Tire Sports Car Challenge race that finished only one hour before the green flag waved off the Rolex Sports Car Series Porsche 250, Turner Motorsport won a second consecutive GT class victory and a share of the lead in both the GT Team and Driver point standings.

As they did in early March at Homestead-Miami Speedway, Paul Dalla Lana started the No. 94 BMW M3 before handing off to Bill Auberlen who was able to lead the greatest number of laps and set the quickest GT time of the race.

"I will admit that we were a little pessimistic about our chances but we were able to get a great set up on the car and called just the right strategy," said Will Turner, team owner. "It just missed going our way in the Conti race, but everything went our way this afternoon."

Bill Auberlen ***8211; "They say when it rains it pours and it's been raining podiums for Turner Motorsport! All of this success is because of the off season planning, design work and development. Turner always shows up with the best BMWs - so comfortable to drive and no issues through an entire stint. In addition to great cars is great leadership from Will (Turner) and great strategy from Don (Salama). Let's hope it keeps raining podiums!"

Paul Dalla Lana ***8211; "Another special feeling at the end of another special weekend. I really can't believe how well we are doing, but when you have the right people and the right team, great moments can happen. It is a real privilege to be here."

*Continental Tire Sports Car Challenge: Barber 200*
Turner Motorsport dealt admirably with Grand-Am's new 8250 rpm-limit competition adjustment using smart strategy and pit work to help Bill Auberlen and Paul Dalla Lana drive the No. 96 BMW M3 to second place in today's Barber 200, consolidating Turner Motorsport and BMW's position at the top of all GS Continental Tire Sports Car Challenge points. Auberlen held the lead for 22 laps in the second half of the race, only losing the point with 4 minutes left in the two-and-one-half-hour contest. He finished just 1.250 seconds behind the class winning Mustang for Turner Motorsport's third consecutive podium finish (including a victory at Homestead Miami Speedway) of the season.

Joey Hand and Michael Marsal finished sixth in the No. 97 M3, only 7.284 seconds behind the winner, overcoming a 30-second penalty for a pit stop violation during the race's first caution period.

"Today was a tough day for us," said team owner Will Turner. "It was a real roller coaster. Leading so much of the race was great, but seeing those Mustangs coming was not. We did the best we could with what we had, but that competition adjustment definitely hurt us. We will have to prepare even better for the next race at VIR."

Bill Auberlen ***8211; "That was a tough ending for us. We came in knowing that we would be down on power and luckily Don (Salama) and Will (Turner) were on top of their game. Smart strategy got us to the front, but we could not hang on. Our wings have been clipped so others could just drive around us and that's exactly what happened when Scotty (Maxwell) got next to me coming onto the front straight."

Paul Dalla Lana ***8211; "It's great to be back on the podium again, but we all had to work really hard to get here. The Mustangs were really fast and we gave them a good fight. The team did a great job with a perfect pit stop strategy."

*Videos*
***8226; 



***8226; 



***8226; 




*Images*


*By the Numbers*

_Barber 200_
No. 96 BMW M3 (Auberlen/Dalla Lana) - Qualified P15, Finish P2
Laps completed: 77
Laps led: 22
No. 97 BMW M3 (Hand/Marsal) - Qualified P19, Finish P6
Laps completed: 77

_Grand Prix of Miami_
No. 94 BMW M3 (Auberlen/Dalla Lana) - Qualified P11, Finish P1
Margin of victory: 2.514 seconds
Laps completed: 100
Laps led: 38
Finish ***8211; P1
Fastest race lap: Auberlen 1:31.874 (Lap 71)

_Point Standings_
Rolex GT:
Team Standing (1),
Drivers Points Standing: Auberlen/Dalla Lana (1)
Manufacturer Standing: (3)

CTSCC GS:
Team Standing (1)
Drivers Points Standing: Auberlen/Dalla Lana (1)
Manufacturer Standing: (1)

*Television note:*
The Barber 200 will be broadcast on SPEED television Saturday, April 16 at 2:00 p.m. ET.

*Next race:*
Turner Motorsport will head north east for Round 4 of both the Rolex and CTSCC series on May 13 - 14 at Virginia International Raceway, in Danville, VA.

*Read more news stores about BMW Racing*


----------

